# okay we need blankets



## MajorClementine (Dec 21, 2010)

After 2 straight days of rain (much flooding but luckily not for us) and then 2 days of snow with 2 more on the way I'm thinking that I do, in fact, want to order a blanket for my stud. Just for the stormy days so he doesn't get soaked. I understand that he stays warm even when it's sub zero but not when he's wet.

I do know how to measure for a blanket but I was just curious about which size is the most popular amongst mini owners here. Which size do you have the most of in your barn?

Also if you could tell me your favorite winter/ water proof (or resistant) blanket that would really help in making my decision on which one to get. I'd rather spend more and get a good one than have to buy a new one next winter.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 21, 2010)

44" for a 34" mare at a healthy weight (not overweight, not underweight). Fits perfect


----------



## My2Minis (Dec 21, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> 44" for a 34" mare at a healthy weight (not overweight, not underweight). Fits perfect


My 34 inch mare is very deep bodied and wears a 48 Weatherbeeta. She is a large 34 inches!


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 21, 2010)

My 33-34" mare also wears a 44" best. My 35" B gelding and 37" mare both wear a 48" best but a 46-50 also work.

Heck my weanling and ALL my miniatures wear a 42" or bigger blanket





How tall is your boy?


----------



## supaspot (Dec 21, 2010)

the ones I use most often are 42"


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 21, 2010)

My blankets sizes range from 40 to 54 for using on our Moderns and the 40 size is what my 32.75" inch filly wears. Our 35 inch miniature/shetland wears the 44 and our 41 inch Classic Shetland wears the 50. I bought mostly all of mine from Double Diamond which they have been having some really good prices lately on their sheets and blankets so I bought 6 more of them about a month ago. They wash up really nicely, they look like new after each washing and hold up very well with the hotter bred ponies. I prefer the double buckled fronts on them especially for the shetlands to wear and they have the detachable leg straps that I take off before washing and hand wash those that way the elastic doesn't loose its strength.


----------



## susanne (Dec 21, 2010)

We have 52 imch blankets for our big Bs -- Mingus and Scarlet -- and 48 inch for Flash and Thelonius. I could have gone a size down with each, but I like knowing that those cute pinchable rear ends are covered!

I also ordered from Double Diamond -- I love the Tough 1 Polar waterproof turnouts. I cannot imagine using a non-waterproof blanket here in the northwest. I rarely blanket, so I imagine these will last a very long time!


----------



## chandab (Dec 21, 2010)

My 31", slight-built stallion has a 36" closed-front and a 38" open-front (the 38" fits best when he's the fuzziest mid-winter).

My 36-38" mares wear 50-54" blankets. 35" mare wears a 48".

My new 34" coming 3 stallion measured out for a 42", but I'd probably order him a 44 (I do have a 42 on hand).

The rest I haven't measured, as they haven't needed a blanket, but I have a couple adjustible "foal" blankets that I keep on hand, and they should fit the rest adequately, should the need arise.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 22, 2010)

I highly recommend the Kensington turnout blankets that Ozark mtn. sells--I'm not sure if they're still on sale or not, but they are well worth the money. They fit great, hold up well, are nice & warm (even for our -40 weather) and are waterproof. For a 34" horse I have the size L which is (I think?) 42-46". For my taller B horses I have the XL which is 46-50". I don't have any horses smaller than 33" so don't have many smaller blankets--all of my Kensingtons are L and XL, and I need to buy a couple XXL for my ponies.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 22, 2010)

We have 6 horses in the barn. The 2 Over horses(both about 36") both wear a size 48 blanket. The 2 taller Under horses both wear a 46(one is 33.75" and the other is 34ish). And the 2 other Under horses(both 32" horses) both wear a 44. The Tough One blankets I have had ok luck with. My Favorites are the Kensington Blankets. Mine came from Valley Vet, but you can also get them at Ozark. With the Kensignton blankets, my 2 tall Over horses are both in XL. The other 4 fit into Large.

~Jen~


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks like Major (got out the measuring tape) is going to be in a 44". He's 32.75" tall and a 42" I think would fit but I'm looking at the closed chest and it seems that you all get the next size up in that type.

Do you leave your blankets on all winter or just during bad weather?


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 24, 2010)

I have it seems like a little bit of everything... I have a 52" thats alil big for my 35.5" and then I have everything from i think 38" to 48" and one I know for sure is a adjustable foal blanket. I think it measures 38-42" and that's what my lil 32.5" mare wears. Lance has a couple of custom made blankets from Running Creek that are amazing. They came with him when he came to me. I think those are like 38s or 42s not really sure I will have to take a look at them in the morning...


----------

